# Brand new snowboarder



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I think they mean she favors riding her toe side edge over heel side edge. Thats the only thing I can think of. I know for myself riding toe side causes leg fatigue a lot faster. Heel side is more relaxing. So maybe thats what they are referring to. Her preferring and feeling more comfortable on her toe side than her heel side.


As for as which foot is first, their method of which foot you kick with is a bad one. A better method would be to have her take a short run and slide across the floor. The foot that naturally goes first is the way she should probably ride a board.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I can sympathize being more comfortable riding on my tie side as well. Sounds like she is just afraid of picking up speed and is leaning back. She'll need to get over this fear and put her weight over her front foot. She'll have more control this way. It will come with time as she gets more confident with handling speed. 

I'm not quite sure what you're asking regarding her stance. Are you unsure of whether or not she rides regular (left foot forward) or goofy (right foot forward)? If so, the test that makes the most sense to me is have her slide across a hardwood/tile floor with her socks on. The way she faces when sliding with her sock should be the way she rides on a snowboard.


----------



## BellaNina (Feb 17, 2014)

Soul06 said:


> I think they mean she favors riding her toe side edge over heel side edge. Thats the only thing I can think of. I know for myself riding toe side causes leg fatigue a lot faster. Heel side is more relaxing. So maybe thats what they are referring to. Her preferring and feeling more comfortable on her toe side than her heel side.
> 
> 
> As for as which foot is first, their method of which foot you kick with is a bad one. A better method would be to have her take a short run and slide across the floor. The foot that naturally goes first is the way she should probably ride a board.



Oh I see, so its just a preference. The way they explained it to encourage that, made me feel like its something different and I wouldnt even know where to start to encourage that... :dunno:


Oh ok, I will try this and see. Good method, thank you. She seems fine with the left foot forward as thats what she has been doing, but I will check this out and see!

Thank you for your reply. :thumbsup:


----------



## BellaNina (Feb 17, 2014)

LuckyRVA said:


> I can sympathize being more comfortable riding on my tie side as well. Sounds like she is just afraid of picking up speed and is leaning back. She'll need to get over this fear and put her weight over her front foot. She'll have more control this way. It will come with time as she gets more confident with handling speed.
> 
> I'm not quite sure what you're asking regarding her stance. Are you unsure of whether or not she rides regular (left foot forward) or goofy (right foot forward)? If so, the test that makes the most sense to me is have her slide across a hardwood/tile floor with her socks on. The way she faces when sliding with her sock should be the way she rides on a snowboard.


Yes, I think you are right there saying she might be scared. I saw a patern yesterday and when she knows how to do something, she gets in line first, then when its time for something she is scared she is last one in line. The hill where they practice seems a bit intimidating even for an adult (me) lol... and they only had one day (half a lesson) on bunny hill... (I think they still consider that top hill "bunny hill") trust me, it does not look like a bunny hill. So, this might be where her fear set in, she basically only had half a class to learn to come down that big hill...I am sure she will get better with time, I just want to inform myself and to be able to know where to encourage her and teach her right way, instead of guessing. So thank you again.. 

I will most def. ask her to slide on the floor just to make sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

as she progresses she's going to want to be able to ride goofy, and regular. better known as riding switch. now i am by no means a pro, but riding switch is the next big thing that they will work on after she's up and carving i think.


----------



## BellaNina (Feb 17, 2014)

andrewdod said:


> as she progresses she's going to want to be able to ride goofy, and regular. better known as riding switch. now i am by no means a pro, but riding switch is the next big thing that they will work on after she's up and carving i think.



This is good to know when they start throwing those words at me, to at least not look like a complete idiot! Thanks :laugh:


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Have her grab her pants leg on the inside of her knees and keep her hands in that area. It helps keep in form, knees bent and generally more stable.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Your daughter might be a natural goofy rider or is ambidextrous. When my daughter started, we and instructors had her and teaching her regular and she was very strong toeside. Well a season and half later, she switched to a goofy rider and it was easier and she immediately took off on progressing. The good thing was she was a decent switch rider because she learned switch first.

Start riding with your daughter....its a great experience for both...still riding occasionally with mine.


----------

